

Ask HN: Is HN ridiculously slow right now? - d99kris

I have a couple of seconds load-time for each page, including this submit-page. Is it only me (in Singapore, other web pages loading fine), or a general HN-problem?
======
d99kris
Based on my brief testing it is mainly the submit and discuss-pages that are
slow, not the main-page.

~~~
dholowiski
Same thing for me - it's about normal speed for reading, but submitting new
links takes a really long time.

~~~
d99kris
OK, webpagetest confirms the observation in this test (which loads this
particular page): <http://www.webpagetest.org/result/101215_3AQ4/1/details/>

------
RDDavies
Lol, right now? Meaning it isn't usually for you? Consider yourself blessed.

